# Library Spotlight - Macabre Solo Strings



## Cory Pelizzari (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## Zhao Shen (Dec 8, 2017)

Ah yes, the excellent solo string library that no one ever talks about.


----------



## constaneum (Dec 10, 2017)

it's great for slow emotional lines. Great sounding but not a versatile library. i'll rate it 8/10


----------



## LamaRose (Jul 28, 2018)

Thanks, Cory... didn't take these seriously until watching your review. Is there any way to prevent re-bowing in legato mode?


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Jul 28, 2018)

LamaRose said:


> Thanks, Cory... didn't take these seriously until watching your review. Is there any way to prevent re-bowing in legato mode?


No, because a sustained note has to be re-bowed by the player while recording (a player can't hold a note for long without having to change bow direction to continue the note, especially when playing expressively) - so in order to prevent that, the samples would have to be cut in half and looped, which would sound very unrealistic (think of old string samples like Miroslav). All of the samples in Macabre are recorded in full with no looping, and in a real performance a player doesn't have control over how long the bow movement will be while performing different passages and note changes, so they will often transition half way through a bow, at the start of a bow, at the end of a bow and so on. It's just the real world limitation of playing a stringed instrument.


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 28, 2018)

Good to come back to this fine review! Pianist here and string articulation /player subtleties are another world.
When I noted Imogen Heap's preference it became an easy selection … 

THX for emphasizing the 'simple truths' of what Macabre Solo Strings provides.


----------

